# Silvester CTF in Neuhof



## pitcane (29. Dezember 2005)

An Silvester findet eine Mtb-Rundfahrt in Neuhof statt.

Hier der Flyer dazu:







Startzeit ist am 31.12.2005 zwischen 9.00 und 10.00 Uhr. Näheres auch unter:

http://www.rsc-monte-kali.de/

Der Schnee auf dem Bild wird wohl der Wirklichkeit entsprechen. Ob das allerdings sinnvoll ist, bei so einer Schneelage 30 und mehr Kilometer zu biken weiß ich nicht. Kommt auch drauf an, wieviel Schnee in und um Neuhof tatsächlich liegt. Könnte kalt aber auch ein gehöriger Spaß werden. Vielleicht werd' ichs mal ausprobieren. 

Fährt noch jemand aus dem Forum mit?


----------



## pitcane (30. Dezember 2005)

In der Fuldaer Zeitung stand heute, dass die Tour wegen Unpassierbarkeit der Waldwege ausfällt.  

Hmm, Unpassierbarkeit hätte meine Ehrgeiz eigentlich erst geweckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (30. Dezember 2005)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> In der Fuldaer Zeitung stand heute, dass die Tour wegen Unpassierbarkeit der Waldwege ausfällt.
> 
> Hmm, Unpassierbarkeit hätte meine Ehrgeiz eigentlich erst geweckt.



Auf der Homepage steht's leider auch. Ausfall wegen schlechtem Wetter.
Unpassierbarkeit der Wege kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen (hätte ja erst Spaß gemacht). Das Wetter wird wohl in Neuhof nicht grundlegend anders sein, als in Fulda.






Gruß JPS


----------



## Dampfmaschine (30. Dezember 2005)

Schade. Letzte Woche sind wir noch einen Teil der Strecke gefahren. 
Naja. Dann gehe ich boarden.

Gruss
Frank


----------



## pueftel (30. Dezember 2005)

..so ein Mist. Hab heute morgen noch auf dünne Reifen gewechselt und beim Tschibo so eine Schlecht-Wetter-Maske gekauft.  

Zeitungsleser wissen mehr! 

Evtl. haben auch die vereisten Wege den Ausschlag gegeben, war die letzten Jahre schon an einigen Stellen ein Problem.


Frank(der morgen auf jeden Fall ne Runde dreht)


----------



## pitcane (31. Dezember 2005)

Bin heute mal ne kurze Runde gekurbelt. Wollte eigentlich auf dem Milseburgradweg fahren. Aber selbst das ging aufgrund der Schneeverhältnisse nicht. Von Feldwegen ganz zu schweigen. Ein Vorankommen war da schon sehr mühselig bis ausgeschlossen . 

Bin dann lieber auf der Straße weitergefahren, obwohl ich das normalerweise hasse. Von daher denke ich, die Veranstalter taten gut daran die ganze Schose abzusagen. Wäre kein Spaß geworden. Außerdem hab ich so ein bisserl mehr Energie übrig für die Silvestergeschichte.

Wünsche allen einen Top-Start ins neue Jahr.


----------

